# Adding a light



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a snowblower craftsman model # 944.520641 27”208cc .I would like to know if I can hook up a headlight using the wire that is not attached (see pic) and if I can use an led headlight and if I would need a rectifier for the led light


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Check with a VOM. Whats on that lead?


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok so I attached a 12 volt light to that wire .when I grounded out the black lead on the light to a metal bolt is sparked and killed the engine ….I am guessing that is a kill switch wire ……my question now is where can I tap into to get power to my light ? I see a green wire but I don’t want to cut that and cause issues with operating my snow blower


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

Darby said:


> Check with a VOM. Whats on that lead?


VOM??


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Canuckns said:


> VOM??


Volt meter... more precisely a Volt-Ohm meter.

It does sound as though you may have found a kill-wire though.


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

yup that’s what I was thinking .that wire is on the opposite side of the engine from the electric start so I am gonna check around the start button again to see if there was a wire lead there but I couldn’t find one


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

I am thinking there is no way to add a light a light to the snowblower cause my manual doesn’t mention anything


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

I looked around and couldn’t find any wire that could be a stator so I guess I can’t hook a light up


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump to see if anyone has some ideas for this. 🍻

O.P... if you're going to mess with electrons I highly suggest you equip your toolbox with a volt/ohm meter... a decent enough one for stuff like this can be had for ~$15 or so.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if your engine has power the wired for the stator usually exit around the electric start.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Canuckns said:


> I looked around and couldn’t find any wire that could be a stator so I guess I can’t hook a light up


There are some excellent LED headlamps for bikes you could mount. Rechargeable and weather tight.


----------



## Canuckns (Oct 21, 2021)

Checked around the starter but nothing even felt up inside to see if it was tucked away but couldn’t find anything .I am thinking my blower dotes the come equipped with one it’s about 10 yrs old and there is no place on the handle itself where I light woukd fit in and my manual doesn’t mention anything about lights or stator wire …I thought maybe I could wire it in a without a stator wire


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you want a light, there are many battery or rechargeable LED out there, ...... magentic, bolt on, etc......


----------



## rgjr702 (Nov 19, 2021)

This is the route I took with a dewalt battery and led bar.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I’m a fan using a headlamp instead of mounting a light.

This way the light is going right where you’re looking. This stuff didn’t exist (practically speaking) back when they started putting headlamps on snow blowers.

Limited-time deal: Energizer Rechargeable LED Headlamp, IPX4 Water Resistant, High-Powered Bright LED, Multiple Light Modes, Best Headlight for Camping, Running, Outdoors, Emergency Light, USB Included, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S47QMS..._dl_X7QAWC8QSE1BFRZ52Y67?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> I’m a fan using a headlamp


I like them too, I've a few floating around in different areas of the house, one in my hunt sack and one in the garage.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm retired, so I snowblower when it's light out ..... Also the moon reflects off the white snow, illuminating the area, as well as the street lights ...... but doing it in the daylight works best ... 

I am aware that some people work for a living, and have to clear it at night ..... You should also strap on those bicycle red flashing lights on a belt, as well as a fluorescent reflective vest, etc. when working in or near the road.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

I feel like the biggest advantage to having a light is to help be more visible and less about being able to see better. You are less likely to get run over by a car is they see you and you don't see them.


----------



## Pete B (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe make a snap or strap mount for this sort of light:








Super Bright LED Handheld Spotlight Flashlight Rechargeable 9600mAh 6000 Lumens Long Lasting Spot Light CREE Waterproof Tactical Torch, 6 Light Modes Side Floodlight, USB Output PowerBank - - Amazon.com


Super Bright LED Handheld Spotlight Flashlight Rechargeable 9600mAh 6000 Lumens Long Lasting Spot Light CREE Waterproof Tactical Torch, 6 Light Modes Side Floodlight, USB Output PowerBank - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the insights & info. I just installed this on my newly acquired Craftsman 5/24 & I'm quite happy with it.








Amazon.com : VICTAGEN Bike Headlight, Super Bright 3000 Lumens Bike Lights Front and Back, Bike Lights for Night Riding, Waterproof Rechargeable Bike Light Set, Type-C Rechargeable, Easy to Install : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : VICTAGEN Bike Headlight, Super Bright 3000 Lumens Bike Lights Front and Back, Bike Lights for Night Riding, Waterproof Rechargeable Bike Light Set, Type-C Rechargeable, Easy to Install : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------

